# fish oil



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

does anybody know how to make fish oil with out the sun


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

You can also press it.

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

how do you do that


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

lol....what part of "press" don't you understand?

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

the press part :withstupid:


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

spank said:


> the press part :withstupid:


Then I believe the arrow in your sign is pointing the wrong direction :wink:

Go ask Grandpa to borrow his cider-press...........

Smitty


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ive never heard of a cider press so i geuse ill just make it the sun way whitch kinda gets smelly uke:


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got a tip for those who do it the sun way. 
To keep fly larva out of the jar, find a place that makes wine and buy a few air locks and rubber bungs, 

[url=http://www.grapestompers.com/...w.grapestompers.com/product_th ... ubcatID=12
http://www.grapestompers.com/product_thumbnails.asp?SubcatID=13
The air lock allows the gas to escape but doesn't let larva in. You don't need the extra pale of water with hoses going every where to bled the gas. You also won't need any cheese cloth. I would say to either glue the bung into the cap or use a puddy such as plumbers puddy.

Just thought i'd share that. 
Deano


----------



## Yooper1 (Aug 24, 2007)

I Buy mine from a grocery store in the ethnic food isle, phillipino's & Thai use it for cooking its called "Tiparos Fish sauce". It's just plain old fish oil but it works great and is cheap.


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

This is the only way I have ever done it....

In the summer when it's pretty warm to hot, I'll take something like an old clean plastic one gallon milk jug, the kind with the handle. I will cut up my fish into chunks small enough to fit into the jug, and fill it not over 3/4 full. Then I drill a hole in the center of the lid, and screw it on. I then stick a small plastic hose into the hole in the lid, but only letting it stick in a couple of inches...You want it to be well above the fish. Then I use silicone or epoxy to seal it in place and seal up any leaks where it sticks thru the lid. I also run some around the lid where it screws on to make sure it is sealed air tight.... I then tie a cord to the handle and tie a smaller bottle or jug to this cord, allowing it to hang maybe a foot below the milk jug of fish. I fill the second bottle or jar with water, and stick the free end of the hose into this bottle, running the hose end into the water and clear to the bottom. I put no lid on the second jar or jug, and I check it occasionally to make sure it is full of water and the end of the hose is still under water at the bottom... The gas that forms will be vented off thru the hose, and with the end of it being underwater the flys can not get to it to lay eggs... I then tie another cord to the milk jug handle and use this cord to hang the whole mess out of a tree(and away from the house) where cats, dogs, ect., can't get to it... Let it hang until the solids appear to settle out to the bottom and it has turned to liquid. This may take a week or several weeks, depending on the temperature... Now the oil that forms on the top is the actual fish oil, and after straining can be skimmed off if desired, but most people just use all of the juice, calling it fish oil... I then strain it all thru a cloth or fine mesh into a bottle or jar and discard the solids that strain out.... The liquid is the fish oil(fish juice)....Now there are several ways to do this, but this is the way I generally do it...and "meat juice" can be done the same way........... However...... I have read before that some people make a kind of "fish oil" by mixing a gallon of cooking oil and a couple of cans of clam juice. I have not tried this, but appearently it works very well. Perhaps someone familier with this can tell you exactly how they mix it. In a setting close to other houses, this may be a better(and more neighbor friendly) approach to take to makeing your own fish oil.

*NOTE.... If your wife/mother/husband/girl friend/boy friend/significant other/personal chef/slave/cooking class/meals-on-wheels sponsor/ect., cooks with canned mackrel or salmon, you can drain off the juice and save this to use as a sort of "fish oil" also. I drain it into a plastic squirt bottle, and I also drain the oil from sardines (the sardines in oil, NOT with mustard or hotsauce)and from canned oysters and clams, ect., into this same bottle to use as a lure on the **** line. I shake it up good before useing.

Also..... I have talked to people that tell me they buy a product at Oriental food stores called "Patis", which is a type of fish oil made for cooking, and sells for a few dollars a quart... I have been told that they have used this with very good results.


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

To anyone who uses fish and crayfish oil, do you just use it plain or are there any certin ways that you like to mix it with other ingrediants.

thanks in advance


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

your going to do all that work for something you can buy in gallon jugs from any supply house better you than me


----------

